# Weekly competition 2009-32



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U' R' F R F' R' U' 
*2. *U2 R2 U F2 U R F' U' 
*3. *U R F2 R F U2 R' 
*4. *R F2 U2 R U' F R' F' 
*5. *U' R2 F R' F2 R U' F R' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 U' F2 U B D2 L U F D2 R' B2 F2 D 
*2. *B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' R U F2 R F' D' R' U' L' U' 
*3. *F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 B R' F L D2 F' L R F' 
*4. *R2 D B2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 L F' R' U' R2 D U2 B' R2 B2 
*5. *L2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 R' D2 L' F' R' D' L' R' B R2 B2 U2 

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' D' B Fw2 R2 Fw2 F R' D' U' B' Fw D Uw U' F L' F Rw U2 Rw2 D F D U Rw2 Fw R' Fw' F D Rw2 B' F' Uw U' Rw' D R F'
*2. *Rw' R2 D U' L2 F Rw B2 Fw2 D' Fw' L' D2 F' Uw2 R' F U' Rw D2 U' R2 D' Uw R U2 Fw2 R' U B' L Rw2 R' D2 Uw' L' Fw Rw B2 R'
*3. *D U Fw' F' Uw2 U B2 F U2 Rw2 Fw2 U Fw D F Rw' F' U2 F L D R U' R' B' Rw2 F' D Rw B F' U R F' L' R' D2 R' D2 Uw'
*4. *U2 L' Rw R' B D' U' Rw Uw2 F2 L' D Uw' F D' U2 Fw' F2 U L' Rw2 R2 D2 B U F' L Uw2 Fw' F' L' Uw' U2 Fw' D2 F2 Uw R' B2 D'
*5. *B' Fw2 F2 Uw B2 R' Uw U2 L' U2 Rw Fw2 D R D2 L Fw L2 Fw2 F2 L R2 D2 L' Rw Uw2 U2 B2 Rw' R' D U2 Rw Fw' F' L2 Rw2 B R Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 Lw' Rw2 R Dw2 Uw Lw' U Fw D' Fw2 F L' F' L B2 Lw2 Rw D' Uw B2 Dw2 L' F' D' L' Lw' Rw' D L2 Uw2 F' D' R2 B2 Lw' R' B' D2 Lw R' Bw D2 Uw Bw Fw2 Lw Uw' R' D2 Fw F' D' L2 Bw' R' B2 Lw2 R' B
*2. *Dw' U R2 D U2 L2 Lw' D' B' Fw' D Dw2 Lw Rw B2 Fw' U B Uw' Rw' D2 F2 Uw2 Rw R2 B2 R B Rw' D Uw' B F' L2 Rw' D Dw' U2 L' Fw' Rw' R2 B L2 D2 Bw2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 D' U2 Rw' R' B' Rw' Bw' D R2 Fw'
*3. *Rw' F' Rw' B U' Fw' F Lw2 Rw Uw2 Bw2 Uw' L2 Dw' F' L' Dw Uw2 Lw' U2 L Rw Dw2 L' Bw' F2 U2 F2 Lw' Bw' Uw R' U R Uw2 Lw2 B Bw2 F2 Rw Dw' Uw B2 Bw' Fw R' Uw' B Rw' R' B Bw' Lw2 Dw L R' Dw' Bw2 Fw' R2
*4. *Rw' R2 Dw2 L R2 Dw2 U2 Fw' F Uw U' Rw2 D Lw2 Fw' Uw' B L Lw2 U Lw Rw' B' D' Bw F2 D' Dw2 Uw2 U' B Bw2 Fw Rw2 F D2 Dw R' B2 R' Dw2 Uw' Fw2 R2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 U Lw Rw B R D' Rw' Uw Fw' D2 R2 B Fw'
*5. *Fw2 Lw Bw' Rw' Bw2 U L2 R2 U' Fw' L2 Fw2 Lw D' Fw2 Dw' U' B F' L2 Lw' Uw U2 F' D Dw Uw' F D2 Dw' Uw2 U F2 D2 Bw Fw Rw B2 Dw Uw Bw2 Rw B' F' L' D' Fw' R' Fw2 F R' F' Uw L Rw' Fw L' D U' B2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F' 2F' 2L 3F D 2U2 B 2R2 2U' 3F R' D 2F' D 2F' L2 B' 2B' 3F' F2 L' 2D' 3F2 3R2 B 2B U B2 3F U 3F2 2R2 F' 3U2 2R 3U2 L 2L2 2R F2 2R2 2F 2U L2 2R' U 3R 2R2 3U2 B2 U' 2B 3F 2F' 2D L2 D' 3F' 3U2 L' 2D' 2L2 B 2F 3U 2F' 2D2 F 2L2 B 2F' 3R2 2D2 2U2 U 3R' 2F U2 2B 2D'
*2. *D' 3U2 2U L' 2L 2D' 2L2 2R2 R D B' 2B' 3F' 2F2 D2 2L2 D2 3F2 3R R' U F 2U' U2 2B' U F2 U2 F' D 2B2 2F L2 3R' D L' 2R 3F' R2 2U' 2B 2U 3R2 B 2F L2 3R' 2F 2L2 B' D' 3U 2U' B2 2D' B2 3F 3R2 2U 2L2 2B' L D2 3U L' 2D' 3U2 2U' 2L 3F' 3U2 3F R 3U 2F2 2R2 F R 3F 2R2
*3. *R2 2F' D' 2B2 3F2 2R' 2F' 2R2 D' 3R 2B2 2L' 2B' 3U2 2L' 2D2 R' 2F F 3R' 2R 3U' L2 3R' R2 2F2 2D2 R U B 2R D' U' 2B2 2F2 2L R' 2D' 2U' 2L B' D' 2U L 2L 3R R 2U L' 2R' 2D U2 L' 2L' F' D B' 2B2 F' 2R' 2B2 2F2 3R 2U' 3R U2 R' 2B L2 R2 B2 2D2 F2 R' D 2D2 3F L 2D2 R2
*4. *B2 3U 2R R2 3U' 2B' F2 3U' 2L' 2U' L 2L' 3R 2R2 R D' 3F D 2F D' U 2R D' 2D 3U 2F' 2R 2B D2 2D' 3U' L2 2B' 3U2 L 2U2 2R2 2D 3U2 2F2 D2 3U' 2U' 2R2 B 2B 3F' 2F2 F2 2L2 U' 2B 2L2 U2 2R2 U' 3R B' 3U' 3R' B2 F2 D' 2D2 3U' 2U U B F' L2 D 2R' F 3R2 B 3F R 2U2 2L 3U
*5. *U' 2F' L2 2R 3U B' D2 F' L2 D' 2D2 2U' U2 3F 2R R2 3F D2 B2 2D L' R D' 3R B2 D 2B' L2 2L 2R2 D2 2L' 3R' 2U 3F' 2F 2U 2F F2 2L2 2F 3U' F 2L 2F 2D2 2F2 2R F' U' 2L' 2U' 3F2 2D2 3U 2U R' B' F2 D 2D 3R' B2 3U' 3R 2D2 2U2 L2 B2 2R' 2F2 F' L2 2R2 B' U 3R B2 2R D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *L2 3L' 2R 3D 2B L' 2R' F 2L 3L' 2R2 R' 2U2 3B 3L2 F2 3D2 2U 3L 2F2 3L' 2U' B2 F' 2U2 3F R2 D2 2D 2B' L 3B' 3U' 2F2 2D 2L' 2U' L 3R2 R U 2R2 2D2 L R' B2 R2 2D F 3L2 2D2 F2 U2 3B2 2F' D2 2D 3U' 2L 3L2 2R' D F' 3R' 3U' U' 3F 2F F 3U' 2U' 3F' 3U2 2B' L' 2F2 D2 R B 2F' 2D2 F' 2U 3B' U2 2L2 R2 D' 2U U 3L 2D 2B 2U B' 2U' 3R 2R D' 2U2
*2. *2R' 2B' F D2 3D 2B2 2F2 U2 2F 2D' 3U' 3F' F U' 3F' 2U' U2 2R 2B' 3U 2U2 2B' 2U' 2L' 2B' 2F2 3D' 2L D' B2 2U' 2B2 D 2U' L2 U' F' 3U2 2L2 3D2 2L2 2U 2B 3B' 3F' R2 2U 2L2 U2 R 3U' F' L2 F2 3L R' 3F2 D' 3D' 3U2 3R' 3D' 2L' B 3F' 2R2 D2 3D2 2R2 2F2 L 2L 2B2 2F F D' B' 2L' D2 3B 3L2 3R' 2D 2U2 2F' F' 3R' B 2B2 R2 2D 3D 3U' L R 3B' F 3U 2U' 2L
*3. *D2 2D 3D 3U 3B' 3L' 3R2 2R' 2B L 2L 2R2 R' 2D' 3R' B2 2B2 2F' 2U2 U2 3B2 3D F' 3L2 B2 F 3D2 3R2 2U 3B 3D' F 3R2 R2 2B 3F' 2L 2R 3F 2L' 3U' 2L 3R 2D' U2 B2 R2 3B' 3D2 3R2 R' 2U 2B 3B F' U 3F 3D' 2U' L 2L2 3L' 2B' 2F2 F' 2L2 2U 2L' 3R 2D2 3R U 3L' 2R' 3B2 U 2F 2R2 3B D B' 2B 2F 3D' B' D 3U' 2U' R F U R 2U2 B R2 B' 3R' U 2F' 3R
*4. *2B' 2L D' 3U' U R2 D B' 2F' F 3U' 2U2 U2 2L2 2B 3U 3F2 2F' F 2D2 3U2 2F 2L' 2D' 3U2 3L' 2R 3U 2F L2 3R' 2F2 3U' 3B2 2F' F2 2U B 2L' U2 2R R' 2U2 U' 3F2 2F2 D2 2U2 3B2 D 2U2 B2 3B' 2F D' U2 2B 3U' B 3D' F' 2R' 3U2 3R' 2R2 B2 3B 3U 2F 3L2 3F' D 2B 2D' 3F2 D 2B 2F' F D2 3R' 3U2 B 3U 2U U2 3B' 3R' 2R2 3U' 3F2 2L' 3U2 U 2B 3R2 3B 2R2 3F' D'
*5. *2D L2 3L 2D 3D 3U2 U2 3B 2L2 R B2 2B2 3L' 2B2 2F' 3D L' 3R 2R' U2 2L 3R B2 3R2 2R 2D2 2U 2L 3L 2U' L' B2 3B2 3U 3L' 3R2 3D 2F F2 2U 3F2 L' 3R 2R R 3U' 3R F 2R 3U2 B 2D F' D 2F2 3U2 2R' 2F' 2L B 3L 2R 3U' 2R2 3B' 3D' 2B2 3L' D 3R' 3U 3B 2L 3R B 3R 2R' B' R B2 3B 3D2 3R 2R2 U' 2B' 3F2 2L' 3L' 2R2 3U' F' 3L' F2 3R2 U B D' 2B F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R U' F2 U' F2 U R' U 
*2. *U' F' R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' 
*3. *U R F' U2 R U' R' F' U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D R2 U F2 D F2 L2 D F2 L2 U L' U' L' D2 B D F L R2 
*2. *R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D R B2 L' F2 L2 U2 B' D' B L2 F 
*3. *R2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 U' L2 D2 B' U' B R' F L F2 D' F2 L' B L 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U' F2 D U' Fw' D Rw' U' Fw R D2 Uw U' R D' Rw U2 Rw2 F' Rw' F2 D' L' D L2 U Fw Rw2 D2 B2 Fw2 F2 U2 Rw' B2 Uw' U L2 Fw
*2. *Uw Fw' F' L2 R B Fw L' Fw2 Rw2 R D2 Uw Rw2 Fw D' Uw' L2 Rw2 B2 L2 D2 Uw Rw2 Fw D' B' R' B L' F2 R B2 L' Uw2 B2 F R' Fw D'
*3. *Fw' R' D L' Uw' U' L R' Uw U' Fw2 U' Rw Uw' Fw' Rw' B2 Fw' Rw D' Uw U2 B' Fw' F L2 Rw R2 Fw' D Uw' B' Fw2 D' L' D2 Uw' B2 U2 Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Fw2 L2 B Rw Dw2 Uw F D2 Rw' F2 D L Fw' L Uw Fw2 Lw' B2 L2 D2 B Bw D' F2 Uw2 L2 Lw' D U F Lw' R B2 U L R2 Bw' F Dw' L Rw' Bw' Dw Lw U' Rw2 R B2 Fw' Rw' Dw B2 D Bw2 Fw' Dw Rw' Uw R
*2. *L2 Fw' Lw B' Rw2 Bw' L2 Lw' Dw Uw' Rw B' F2 Dw' R2 U Bw F D' Lw B Fw Uw Lw2 F2 Dw' Uw U' R2 F2 D B Dw' Uw2 Bw' D2 Lw B' Bw2 R2 Dw Bw2 Rw Dw2 R' D U Bw2 Uw F2 Lw' Bw' Uw U L D' Fw' Rw' R Fw
*3. *Bw' D' B Lw2 D2 R' B' Lw2 Rw' Fw D Dw2 Uw' U' B' U Bw' D' B Dw2 F Uw L2 Bw2 Lw Bw2 U2 Lw' Rw R2 U' B Dw' R2 Uw Rw2 Bw2 Rw' D Dw' B Fw' F' L2 Uw' Rw2 B2 Dw L' Bw2 Lw' U' Rw2 D Uw Bw2 R2 Fw U2 L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 F R' B2 D F2 R' D2 B F' D2 L 
*2. *U B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 R' B2 F' L R' U' R B D2 U' 
*3. *U R2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D U L2 D' B2 F L' B U' L' U2 B2 F2 R' 
*4. *F2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 U F' L F2 R' D2 U2 B L U F' 
*5. *L2 U L2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' U' F2 R U B F U R' U' R' U' L2 
*6. *F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D2 B' L R F' L2 F L2 D' B' R2 D 
*7. *U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 U L2 R U' R2 D2 F' U2 F L' B2 D2 B 
*8. *U B2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U' B D2 U' R' D2 B' F2 R' 
*9. *U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' F R' D L' D2 U' F L2 B L' F2 
*10. *R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D L' D U' R' F' D2 R F2 D F' U2 
*11. *B2 L2 U F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 R' D' F U' F' R2 F' L B' U' 
*12. *D2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 F' D R2 D L R' F' R B F' 
*13. *U' B2 D' L2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 F' L' U L2 U' R B2 F R F' D' U' 
*14. *U B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U' L' D2 F R' D2 F U B L 
*15. *B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 D F2 L' R F' U' R2 F2 U' F' D2 F' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D B2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 B R F2 L B2 D R D' B' 
*2. *L2 D2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 F' R' B2 F2 D2 U' F D' U' 
*3. *U B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U B U' F' U2 L B2 F2 L F' D L U2 
*4. *L2 D L2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U' L2 B' L R2 B2 F D' R F U R' B' 
*5. *R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 R' B' D' R F' U L' D R' U2 R' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D B2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 B R F2 L B2 D R D' B' 
*2. *L2 D2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 F' R' B2 F2 D2 U' F D' U' 
*3. *U B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U B U' F' U2 L B2 F2 L F' D L U2 
*4. *L2 D L2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U' L2 B' L R2 B2 F D' R F U R' B' 
*5. *R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 R' B' D' R F' U L' D R' U2 R' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 F2 R2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 L B F2 R2 F' U F2 R U' 
*2. *D R2 U L2 U B2 D2 L2 U' L2 U B F R' B2 D' F U2 L2 F' D 
*3. *D2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U B2 L' D U' B' L F' U' R2 U' 
*4. *F2 D' B2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 D' L' U' B2 F U L2 B' L2 
*5. *D' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D B D' B2 U' L R' B2 L F L' D2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 U L' U' R2 D2 U' F' R' U2 B' R 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F2 R2 U' F U' R2 F R 
*3. *L2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 U2 R' U' F D F2 D L F U 
*4. *B' U' B2 F2 Uw' L' U2 L' F2 L2 Uw2 L2 D' Uw' Rw D Rw2 D' Rw2 D B2 Fw' Uw' U2 B2 Fw2 F D2 Uw' U2 L D2 B' Fw U2 Rw Uw2 F' Rw' F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F U2 F' U F' R' U R2 U' 
*3. *R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' B2 L' F' U2 B L' D R U B L' F 
*4. *L D2 Uw R' F D2 B Uw R D' Rw U' R D B' L2 Uw2 F2 D B2 U2 F' Rw R' D2 B' F2 Rw' R B' L' R' F' R' U2 Rw F' L2 U' L'
*5. *R2 D Uw' U Lw Rw2 Dw2 L' Lw' F2 D2 U' Bw' U2 B R' B' Bw Dw2 U L Rw B' Bw2 Lw' F U' Rw' R D L R' Fw F2 Lw' Rw F2 U2 L2 R2 Dw2 U Lw R Uw U Rw' B' Bw F' Lw2 Rw' U Fw' Dw U F' U2 Bw2 F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=0 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-5 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=1 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=1,d=3 / UdUd u=-2,d=-1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U R L U' R' U R U' B u' r' 
*2. *B' R L' B L R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U' R B' r b' 
*3. *R U L' R' L U' R' L' U' L U R L' u' r' l' 
*4. *L U' L' R' U R L B L B' L U R u' l' b' 
*5. *L R' U' R L' U B' U' R' U R B U R L u r' l b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(3,2) (3,4) (6,3) (0,3) (-1,0) (0,1) (1,3) (-1,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,4) (0,2) (4,0) (-3,4) (-1,0) (0,4) (6,5)
*2. *(-5,3) (-1,2) (-3,4) (0,3) (-5,0) (6,3) (-1,0) (0,3) (0,4) (6,4) (4,0) (-5,2) (6,0) (0,3) (0,5) (6,4) (2,0)
*3. *(0,0) (0,3) (0,2) (6,1) (6,1) (-1,4) (0,1) (5,2) (0,4) (6,2) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,3) (4,1) (3,0) (6,2) (0,4)
*4. *(0,0) (3,3) (0,2) (-5,0) (3,2) (-3,2) (1,0) (5,0) (1,2) (0,5) (6,1) (6,5) (3,1) (-2,3) (4,2) (4,3)
*5. *(-2,6) (0,-4) (3,3) (-2,1) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,2) (2,2) (2,2) (6,2) (6,0) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,2) (0,2) (4,3)


----------



## John Lee (Aug 6, 2009)

2x2 7.67 6.78 7.83 (7.92) (5.28) = 7.43
3x3 16.81 16.20 (15.55) 18.92 (20.44) = 17.31
average started well then ended badly
4x4 1:26.50 (1:30.05) (1:13.80) 1:20.71 1:24.27 = 1:23.83
5x5 (2:08.43) 2:34.41 2:17.39 2:17.36 (2:37.55) = 2:23.05
horrible average, one decent solve
6x6...
7x7...
2x2 BLD...
3x3 BLD...
3x3 OH (1:07.11) 1:13.27 (1:16.39) 1:11.84 1:08.39 = 1:11.17
2-3-4 Relay: 1:55.59
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:08.53
Magic 3.09 2.91 (2.71) 3.22 (3.31) = 3.07
Master Magic 7.25 8.34 7.91 (8.56) (7.19) = 7.83
MegaMinx...
PyraMinx 14.24 16.77 13.88 (19.17) (12.14) = 14.96
Square-1 1:08.05 (1:07.86) 1:16.98 (1:30.98) 1:12.18 = 1:12.40


----------



## Edam (Aug 6, 2009)

*2x2* - 13.46, (8.36), 12.13, (18.19), 11.55 = *12.38*
*3x3* - (18.41), 21.68, (23.19), 20.58, 21.59 = *21.03*
*4x4* - 2:21.96, 2:04.8, (2:32.53), 2:09.19, (1:55.61) = *2:11.98* oh dear
*5x5* - 3:05.28, 3:31.84, 2:55.36, (3:39.83), (2:55.00) =* 3:10.83* awful.. 

*3x3oh* - 1:05.02, 1:03.52, 1:14.16, (1:19.77), (1:01.71) = *1:07.57*
*magic* - 1.08, 1.09, (DNF), 1.71, (1.00) = *1.22* 
damn.. stupid dnf..


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 6, 2009)

*3x3x3: 12.94*
12.53, 13.35, 12.95, (14.40), (11.94)
_comment: _

*3x3x3OH: 30.49*
32.23, (26.26), (33.63), 29.71, 29.54 

*3x3x3 BLD: 2:04.64*
DNF, 2:02.64, DNF

*4x4x4: 1:02.63*
(59.69), 1:02.28, 1:05.18, 1:00.44, (1:07.95)
_comment: PB average again! _

*5x5x5: 2:00.15*
1:59.34, 2:02.96, (2:11.17), 1:58.16, (1:55.25) 

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:23.71*

*2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 3:27.16*

*square-1: 38.20*
38.36, 36.99, (32.80), (40.70), 39.26


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 7, 2009)

*2x2 Speedsolve* - 8.28, 4.97, 5.14, 9.69, 7.55 = 7.13
*3x3 Speedsolve* - 38.62, 25.92, 28.11, 25.14, 29.72 = 29.51
*4x4 Speedsolve* - 1:55.98, 1:50.78, 2:15.70, 2:09.19, 2:02.23 = 2:02.78


----------



## Jai (Aug 7, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.58, 3.75, 4.27, (4.65), (3.72) = *4.20*

*3x3:* 12.28, 10.86, (14.77), 11.52, (10.56) = *11.55*

*4x4:* 57.83, (50.71), (57.96), 57.27, 52.31 = *55.80*

*5x5:* (2:15.21), (1:56.44), 1:56.65, 2:03.59, 2:02.47 = *2:00.90*

*OH:* 20.08, (21.61), (17.27), 17.72, 17.27 = *18.35*

*234 Relay:* 1:11.33

*Pyraminx:* 5.91, 6.84, (5.55), (8.19), 7.19 = *6.64*


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 7, 2009)

Pete Harpham

*4x4x4 :* 1:52.71, 2:01.38, (2:06.43), 2:00.65, (1:45.15) = *1:58.25*
urgh. I was really shaky. 

*7x7x7 :* (16:08.14), 15:15.39, (13:44.67), 14:08.18, 14:27.16 = *14:36.91*

*2x2x2 BLD :* 52.25, 1:01.16, 55.78 = *52.25*
I should really learn to speed blind. The first one was probably really easy too. 

*3x3x3 BLD :* DNF (4:05.06), DNF (4:07.15), 4:57.21 = *4:57.21*
both DNFs were 2 flipped edges. I need a better way to memo these. 

*2-3-4 relay : 3:03.06*
terrible

*Magic : *2.72, (4.13), 2.93, 2.80, (2.13) = *2.82*

might do multi this week

edit - hardly had time to do anything this week. fail.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 7, 2009)

2x2- 4.69
4.23, 5.50, 4.36, (DNF), (3.62)
Comment: I don't use sune/anti-sune cll. I have to get good at those.

3x3-
OH-


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 7, 2009)

*2x2: 7.69*
7.68, 7.44, (5.90), (DNF), 7.94

*3x3: 17.30*
16.61, 17.55, (20.48), 17.74, (14.13)

*4x4: 1:31.94*
(1:44.41), 1:22.29, 1:31.31, 1:42.22, (1:20.00)

*5x5: 2:58.18*
2:52.19, (3:15.59), 2:54.41, (2:38.57), 3:07.94

*Magic: 1.71*
1.67, (1.61), 1.83, (3.69), 1.62


----------



## salshort (Aug 7, 2009)

2x2x2: 9.52 (4.94) (15.20) 10.78 12.34
Av = 10.88
3x3x3: 30.82 (27.42) 28.39 32.04 (38.78)
Av = 30.42
4x4x4: 2:43.96 3:05.41 (2:41.31) (3:27.13) 2:49.31
Av = 2:52.89 
yey pb for sure in average of 5!
5x5x5: DNF, 5:02.01, 4:38.25, 5:23.86, (4:25.23)
Av = 5:01.34
7x7x7: 21:35.01 DNS DNS DNS DNS
Av = DNS
Pyraminx: (10.35) 13.48 15.72 17.15 (17.96) 
Av = 15.45
Magic: 1.94 (4.34) 2.02 1.86 (1.78)
Av = 1.94
Megaminx: 7:15.77 7:02.50 (10:12.21) 6:15.86 (6:07.99)
Av = 6:51.38
2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay: 4:40.16
2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay: 10:36.07
Damn my relays are pretty bad this week
Will finish 7x7x7 av if i have time


----------



## Hays (Aug 7, 2009)

2x2 - 7.84 (6.84) (10.11) 7.25 7.88 = 7.66
3x3 - 15.59 (12.16) 14.94 (16.21) 12.4 = 14.31
5x5 - 2:07.36 2:06.27 (2:31.36) (2:00.58) 2:04.69 = 2:06.17
Master Magic - 3.25 3.44 3.27 (3.09) (4.36) = 3.32
Magic - 1.11 1.05 1.11 (1.13) (1.03) = 1.09


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 7, 2009)

*2x2*: 4.06, 3.84, (3.50), 4.03, (5.00) = *3.98*

I thought I ruined a sub 4 average after the 5. Phew. I fumbled with the cube at that one, could've been sub 4 :/


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 7, 2009)

2x2: (8.09) 6.77 6.31 6.65 (5.58) = 6.58
3x3: (41.58) 17.00 15.40 18.65 (15.27) = 17.02
4x4: 1:10.63 (1:08.63) 1:08.77 (1:14.22) 1:14.03 = 1:11.14
5x5: (2:05.38) 2:11.50 2:09.53 2:08.11 (2:14.18) = 2:09.71
6x6: (4:06.50) 4:15.80 4:42.96 (5:29.28) 4:10.56 = 4:23.11
7x7: (7:31.93) 6:42.25 6:58.09 (6:30.86) 6:42.55 = 6:47.63
2x2 BLD: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3 BLD: DNF DNF 3:54.96 = 3:54.96
3x3 OH: (57.43) 32.63 35.53 (26.97) 28.02 = 32.06
Match the Scramble: 2:23.47 2:33.34 (2:43.02) (1:35.00) 2:05.08 = 2:20.63
3x3 Fewest Moves: 28
2-4 Relay: 1:56.88
2-5 Relay: 4:27.41
Magic: 1.93 (8.22) (1.34) 3.22 4.46 = 3.20
Master Magic: 3.91 (4.75) 3.80 (3.05) 4.41 = 4.04
Clock: (13.96) 21.05 (33.41) 18.65 15.80 = 18.50
Megaminx: 2:01.90 (2:03.13) 1:59.78 2:02.66 (1:49.63) = 2:01.45
Pyraminx: 10.33 (7.50) (22.47) 16.40 9.38 = 12.04
Square-1: (1:19.15) 44.91 58.18 44.71 (44.40) = 49.27

Fewest Moves:
Scramble: L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 U L' U' R2 D2 U' F' R' U2 B' R 
Solution: L' D2 U B U L B2 L2 U F R2 F R' F' L' D L U' L' D' L B U2 B' U2 R' U R (28)
Explanation:
2x2x3: L' D2 U B U L B2 L2 U F (10|10)
F2L minus 1 pair: R2 F R' F' (14|14)
F2L: * U' B U2 B' U2 R' U R (8|22)
Leaves corner 3-cycle; insert L' D L U' L' D' L U (6|28) at *
The 2x2x3 came from the 2x2x2 L' D2 U B L' F--after the B the remainder of the 2x2x3 is put together with U L B2 L2. The U (the 9th move) is added to make the next step really easy.
I think this is my first sub-30 =D


----------



## stray (Aug 7, 2009)

fmc: R' U2 R2 F' D' B' R' F2 R U D2 B' U B D2 F' U' F U' B' U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U' R F' (29)

Turn premove F' to understand:
R' U2 R2 F' D' B2 block 2x2 (6)
(B) R' F2 R block 2x3 (9)
U B' U B* F' U' F U' B' U f2L minus 1 slot (19)
(U) R U2 R U2 R2 U' R all but 3 corners (26)

*insert: [B' U' B, D2] 6 move cancel (28)
F' correction (29)

Not dnf this week, luck come back

Intersting corner insertion, just insert 1 move D2 before and after,as D2(B' U B)D2, to get a cycle needed.

Can some guys give me 1 example about corner insertion with more cancel? 
I want to see how it works.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 7, 2009)

*2x2:* (21.85) 17.45 16.46 18.18 (16.07) = 17.36
Meh dont know a method really i just solve like a 3x3 with no edges

*3x3:* (42.65) 41.79 40.65 39.51 (39.17) = 40.65
Good average for me. No really good solves, no bad solves either.

*2x2 BLD:* 1.08.20 DNF DNF = 1.08.20?
First time trying.

*3x3 OH:* (1.20.31) 1.27.68 1.35.61 (1.35.68) 1.32.73 = 1.32.01
Very bad havent done it in a week and it showed, my hand kinda hurt afterwards.


----------



## Faz (Aug 7, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.40, 3.19, (7.08+), (2.72), 4.88 = *3.82*
Mm, ok.
*3x3:* (11.45), 12.03, 13.03, (13.56), 11.48 = *12.18*
On the 13.03, I dropped the cube, and it was off by 3 moves, so I had to pick it up again. It was sub 11 for sure.
*4x4:* 55.73, 49.81, (47.70), (58.69), 49.25 = *51.60*
Nothing to say here
*5x5:* (1:21.78), (1:36.28), 1:25.92, 1:34.83, 1:28.92 =* 1:29.89*
Meh. Kinda bad
*6x6:* 3:09.50, 3:29.81, (2:54.30), (3:42.03), 3:20.77 = *3:20.03*
Bad.
*7x7:*

*OH:* 25.45, (25.59), 23.66, 19.95, (19.55) = *23.02*
All nonlucky 
*2bld:* (7.27), 20.34, (DNF) = *7.27*
Lol scramble
*Sq1:* (21.06), 39.67, 30.80, 36.88, (DNF) = *35.78*
Messed up parity on #5


----------



## blah (Aug 7, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest moves*: DNF

Believe it or not, I passed out at about 45 minutes.

Terrible headache + cough + flu = pass out. Been really sick this week, spent most of my time in bed, haven't done a single FMC since last week's forum competition 

Found some nice skeletons though, probably could've ended up with a sub-35 if I hadn't passed out 

Premove + scramble: L + L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 U L' U' R2 D2 U' F' R' U2 B' R
2x2x2: R2 F' B' D2 R' (5/5)
2x2x3: L' B2 U' L (4/9)
EO: L U L' (2/11)
Triple x-cross: B2 U (2/13)
Either: All but 3 corners and 4 edges: U B' U' B2 (3/16)
Or: All but 4 corners: U B' U' B U B2 U' B (7/20)
Undo premove: L (1/17 or 21)

14-move triple x-crosses seem to happen almost every solve now, I need to raise the standards of my definition of a "good start" 

Question: What happens if a competitor passes out during competition? Is his/her solve considered a DNF? Just imagine someone didn't have a good breakfast, and the competition venue was stuffy and hot and stuff, it's not impossible... 

@stray: AWESOME cancellation


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 7, 2009)

*222*: (12.66) ; 7.70 ; (6.74) ; 8.82 ; 12.34 ==> *9.62*
_Good scrambles _

*333*: 34.10 ; (27.22) ; (DNF) ; 36.82 ; 32.50 ==> *34.47*
_Good best, normal average._

*444*: 2:57.65 ; (2:36.92) ; 2:45.59 ; 3:04.15 ; (3:22.19) ==> *2:55.79*
_PB single and average_

*333BLD*: DNF ; DNF ; DNF ==> *DNF*
_2 scrambled cubes + memo forgotten = :fp_

*MultiBLD*: 1/2 20:38.51 (about 15 minutes memo) ==> *0 point*
_First cube is off by 2 corners. I'm disappointed besause I was disturbed during my memo, so memo time is too long. Anyway, I have a competition tomorrow, and I think I'll be able to get an official 2/2._


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 7, 2009)

3x3: 12.66, 13.46, (10.47), 11.52, (13.88) = 12.55
Not bad. Second one had a 4 second Y perm =/

2x2: (5.77), (3.54), 4.34, 5.67, 4.11 = 4.71
I should probably get a decent 2x2, or bother making one from an ES and DS 

4x4: 57.52, 57.41, (44.58), (1:00.16), 54.20 = 56.39
44.58 was an epic solve, with PLL parity. It's my new PB.

5x5: (2:05.12), (1:55.41), 1:58.05, 1:59.95, 1:56.43 = 1:58.14
My 5x5 sucks, yet this went well. I've kinda changed my edge pairing technique, and have improved, so I'm sticking with it.

234: 1:14.96
4-13-58, fairly normal.

2345: 3:19.09
5-13-57-2:03, not bad

OH: 39.18, (42.72), (37.88), 37.99, 41.49 = 39.55
Average. Two days practice and my normal average has dropped about five seconds. Not too shabby.

Sq-1: (21.59), 16.68, 16.71, 20.82, (14.87) = 18.07
Two had parity; no points for guessing which. In other news, good 

FMC: 36

Scramble: L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 U L' U' R2 D2 U' F' R' U2 B' R
Solution: R' U2 R2 F' D' B2 R' B' U F U' B F' D R' D' R' F R F' R F' R' F2 R F' R' D' F' D' L D L' F D F'

R' U2 R2 F' D' B2
R' B' U F U' B
F' D R' D' R' F R
F' R F' R' F2 R F' R'
D' F' D' L D L' F D F'

Linear solve. Found it in the last 10 minutes when I gave up on my 12 move 3xcross


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll do as many as I can as practise for my next comp  

2x2: *2.31*, 4.56, 4.73, *6.14*, 5.45 = *4.91*
3x3: 14.33, 13.53, *13.25*, 14.84, *16.47* = *14.23*
4x4: broken 
5x5: 2:01.89, 2:01.95, 2:00.52, *1:48.64*, *2:05.09* = *2:01.45* - Really good 
6x6:
7x7:
Square1: 39.19, *41.33*, *26.14*, 40.11, 27.23 = 35.51 - Grr.. parities.
Pyraminx: 9.77, 7.81, *11.67*, 9.50, *6.41* = *9.03*


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 7, 2009)

*2x2*
6.65, 6.18, 4.45, 5.12, 6.30
*Avg: 5.87*
My fastest avg

*3x3*
24.27+, 20.75, 16.99, 18.73, 52.33
*Avg: 21.25*
3rd solve PLL skip
and I pop in the last solve

*4x4*
1:17.55, 1:18.05, 1:18.39, 1:16.91, 1:20.49
*Avg: 1:18.00*

*3x3 OH*
57.60, 44.10, 49.32, 57.83, 44.61
*Avg: 50.51*
This is my first 3x3 OH avg

*3x3 BLD*
5:56.59, DNS, DNS
*5:56.59*
The forth success BLD in my life.....

*2-3-4*
*1:45.94*

*Magic*
1.13, 1.07, 1.02, 0.99, 0.98
*Avg: 1.03*
I need to buy a new magic
The one I'm using gonna be broken


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 7, 2009)

*2x2 BLD:* 50.34, DNF, DNF = 50.34
_Woot, that was an easy scramble  I did a normal Ortega solve =D My first successfull BLD-solve at Weekly _

*2x2:* 5.50, 6.66, (8.03), 4.72, (3.50) = 5.63
_I'm getting better with Ortega _

*3x3:* (17.34), 17.67, 18.64, 19.67, (20.98) = 18.66
_Quite okay. LOL, the solves get worse every time ^^_

*4x4:* 1:41.97, 1:31.98, 1:29.80, (1:13.98), (1:42.16) = 1:34.58
_Bla... Normal._

*5x5:* (2:57.48), 2:39.70, 2:37.91, (2:13.94), 2:17.91 = 2:31.84
_PB average, but still not sub-2:30 XD I think next time _


----------



## Escher (Aug 7, 2009)

2x2BLD: 15.46, DNF, DNS = 15.46
First was easy, 2nd was messed up, 3rd was difficult so I didn't start solving at all.

3x3BLD: DNF, DNF, 6:25.88
First was 3:03 - I just went as fast as I possibly could in memo, had 4 misoriented corners in the end. 2nd was a serious execution mistake in undoing a setup early on. With the 3rd, I just wanted a success. I don't like BLD :/

2x2: 3.62, (3.06), 3.43, (4.01), 4.01 = 3.69
repeating times ftl. Pretty decent average despite two sup 4s.

3x3: 13.05, (13.56), (10.89), 12.47, 11.82 = 12.45
sub 12.5 is about average now, for an average of 5 that matters 

3x3OH: (30.31), 26.96, 29.45, 27.47, (26.29) = 27.96
shmeh, I need a OH cube, my normal type C is awful for OH.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 7, 2009)

2x2x2: 13.50 11.52 (14.39) (11.28) 11.41 *00:12.43avg*

3x3x3: 34.17 34.58 (25.57) 29.05 (38.14)* 32.60avg*

4x4x4: 02:04.41 OP 01:53.20 P 01:56.32 P (02:08.48 OP) (01:40.31) *01:57.98avg* I'm growing to dislike even cubes. I hate parity.

5x5x5:3.40.90 (3.18.01) (4.19.77) 4.12.63 3.33.89 *3:49.14avg*

6x6x6:7.42.46 OP 8.00.56 O 7.55.43 (10.37.62) 8.17.11* 8.04.37avg* Not overly impressed. Guess the popped solve? 

7x7x7:(12.01.07) 12.53.67 12.22.55 (DNF) 12.36.78 *12.38.33avg *

2x2x2 BLD:1.33.63 DNF DNF *1.33.63* I saw a simple R'DRx2y' set up first layer, giving Air Jeff then T-perm U' This was quite easy, even for me. But then I followed up with what may as well have been 2 DNS, I was that far off. I don't really think I'm ready for 3x3BLD yet.

3x3x3 OH:(2:42.82) 2:28.85 2:33.71 2:22.70 (2:15.83) *2:28.42avg* Not my forte.

3x3x3 MTS:2.11.98 (1.41.23) 2.00.00 (2.56.12) 1.57.30 *2.03.09avg* Third solve lol On 4th solve, I just went blank on last layer. Maybe spent 30 seconds just gazing at the cube.

2-4 Relay:*2:48.14* O. Good. Parity. I'm sure someone has got the parity odds wrong. I seem to encounter them 95% of the time.

2-5 Relay:*7.02.20* Not a happy bunny. I kept losing edge pieces on the 5x5.

Magic: (02.49) 02.89 02.59 (04.65) 02.81 *02.76avg* May have Master Magic next week, so we can all have a chuckle.

Clock: 21.04 21.37 20.22 (19.31) (32.13) *20.88avg* 0.8secs slower than last week. Still happy though.

MegaMinx: 4:37.61 (3.39.29) (4.40.60) 4.30.12 4.27.54 *4.31.76avg*. No, not a typo on second solve. I've no idea about this, I wish I could do that more often. I've been doing one solve a day. It appears friday is a good day for Megaminx.

Square1:1.17.34 1.37.78 P (57.25) 1.02.33 (1.44.30 P) *1.19.15avg* Slower than last week? Backwards progress, my least favourite of all the progresses.

_Will update accordingly_


----------



## PeterV (Aug 8, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: DNF, 8.64, 8.15, DNF, 11.83 = *DNF*
Comment: I have no idea what happened on those DNF's!!!

3x3x3: (34.12), 23.22, 26.78, (20.48), 32.50 = *27.50 avg.*
Comment: PB single! Sooo close to sub-20! Too bad two bad solves ruined the average.

Magic: 1.47, 1.42, 2.70, (1.39), (DNF) = *1.86 avg.*
Comment: I've completely lost my consistency. Really gotta start practicing this again.


----------



## mande (Aug 8, 2009)

3x3:
22.76, (18.79), 20.16, (25.68), 22.27 = 21.73
Comment: OK average, good single.

3x3OH:
40.52, 41.39, 41.86, (45.72), (38.48) = 41.26
Comment: Very good considering I haven't practised for a long time.

3x3 BLD:
2:29:70 (1:18), DNF (2:46:44), 3:06:75 (1:12) = 2:29:70
Comment: Very happy with the first solve. Exec on last solve was terrible.

3x3 MultiBLD:
2/4 (28:57)(memo = 19:28) = 0 pts.
Comment: First attempt at 4 cubes multi.
Messed up an algo on the first cube, third cube was an edge 3 cycle off.

3x3 FMC
40 moves

Solution:
2x2x2: L' D2 U' F' L (F2) = 6
2x2x3: ([email protected]#) U R' U2 R2 B2 = 5
F2L: R' B' R B2 U' B' R2 U R2 U' R' U = 12
OLL: F D R D2 R' F' R F D F' = 10
Insert at ([email protected]#): F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R = 8-1 = 7

Comment: Reasonable.

2x2x2
9.02, (6.66), (10.30), 7.87, 8.16 = 8.35
Comment: Good for me.

2x2x2 BLD:
58.56(32), 1:15:16(44), 1:14:39(43) = 58.56
Comment: Not good.


----------



## poptheman1 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Magic: 1.26, 1.72, 1.47, 1.37, 1.53*


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 8, 2009)

3x3 : (25.07) 27.23 28.77 25.35 (29.78) = 27.24
new PB average!!


----------



## tanapak1 (Aug 8, 2009)

3x3x3 Two-Handed

tanapak1 AVG 3/5 21.37 / AVG 5/5 21.13
23.41 [17.09] [24.45] 19.78 20.91

Not Bad For First Time!


----------



## tsaoenator (Aug 8, 2009)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 12.35, (10.55), (13.74), 13.17, 10.91 = 12.16
4x4x4: (1:01.33), 49.56, (47.99), 55.22, 58.45 = 54.41
3x3x3 OH: 23.18, (27.48), (20.20), 22.60, 22.44 = 22.74


----------



## pjk (Aug 8, 2009)

Patrick Kelly
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF (2:22.36-off 2 2 rotated corners), 2:18.66, DNF (3:13.97, 3 corner cycle)
*Best: 2:18.66*


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 9, 2009)

EDIT: I'm not going to compete this week. This is the first time I've ever been to busy cubing to find time for cubing.


----------



## Kian (Aug 9, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2- * 6.34, (5.13), 6.55, 6.29, (7.54) *Average-6.39*
*3x3- *(15.35), (21.60), 18.12, 15.62, 15.53 *Average- 16.42*
*4x4- *1:15.76, (1:17.82),1:11.83, 1:15.44, (1:09.92)	*Average-1:14.34*
*5x5- *(2:07.94), 2:20.45, 2:14.85, 2:12.32, (2:23.69) *Average-2:15.87*
*7x7- *(9:42.18), (8:14.59), 9:00.58, 8:21.13, 9:27.24 *Average-8:56.32* 
*2-4 Relay- 1:48.39*
*2-5 Relay- 4:13.03*
*3x3 OH-* 39.56, 37.48, (35.65), (43.72), 38.72 *Average-38.59*
*Magic- *2.57, (3.14), 2.52, (2.04), 2.74 *Average- 2.61*
*Square-1-* 1:06.11, (1:15.78), 1:08.94, 1:08.64, (57.06) *Average-1:07.90*
*3x3 WF-* 3:50.89, 3:23.49, 3:41.11, (4:38.20), 3:06.01 *Average-3:38.50*
*MTS-* 2:22.13, 2:06.48, (4:24.87), 2:37.95, (1:43.15) *Average-2:22.19	*
*2x2 BLD-* 21.92, 46.30, 53.57 *Best- 21.92*
*3x3 BLD-* DNF, 4:13.29, DNF *Best- 4:13.29*
*MultiBLD- *3/3 25:20.30 *3 points*


----------



## Ian (Aug 9, 2009)

*2x2x2* : 7.77, (8.19), (7.36), 8.11, 7.95 = *7.94*
*3x3x3* : 16.72, 17.42, (18.39), 18.20, (13.84) = *17.45*
*4x4x4* : 1:31.30, 1:41.88, (1:46.19), 1:30.59, 1:20.59 = *1:34.59*
*3x3x3 BLD* : 4:27.39, 4:15.16, DNF = *4:15.16*
*3x3x3 OH* : (35.75), 50.55, 37.05, (DNF), 37.33 = *41.64*
*3x3x3 MTS* : (2:03.59), 1:45.03, 2:01.53, 2:00.50, (1:36.17) = *1:55.69*
*2-3-4 Relay* : *2:05.22*
*Square-1* : 1:37.89, (1:36.44), (2:37.41), 2:05.95, 1:44.41 = *1:49.42*
*3x3x3 FMC* : *49 Moves*
R' U2 R2 F' D' B2 R' F2 U F' U' R' U R L' U2 L U' F U F' U' R U2 R' U R U R' F U F' U F U2 F'
L' U' L F2 Uw F' U F U' F Uw' F2 U 

X-Cross = R' U2 R2 F' D' B2 R' (7)
2nd F2L = F U F' U' R' U R (7)
3RD F2L = L' U2 L U' F U F' (7)
4TH F2L = U' R U2 R' U R U R' (8)
OLL = F U F' U F U2 F' (7)
PLL = L' U' L F2 Uw F' U F U' F Uw' F2 U (13)

7+7+7+8+7+13 = 49 Moves


----------



## Rubiks_Lizard (Aug 9, 2009)

*2x2*(20.16),15.16,16.78,14.63,(14.21)*15.52*
*3x3*(29.97),34.22,39.09,40.72,(42.88)fudge i messed up on f2l and oll
that made my sig look like a lier( i dindt warm up)


----------



## cuBerBruce (Aug 10, 2009)

*Fewest Moves: 38*
Solution: L' U B U F L B2 L2 U2 F R2 F' U R U R' U' F' U2 F R U' R2 F' R B' R' F R B D B' D' F D B D' F'

Comment: Great 12-move F2L minus 1 slot, but ending is bad.
Explanation:
2x2x3: L' U B U F L B2 L2 (8)
F2L minus 1 slot: U2 F R2 F' (12)
Edges: U R U R' U' F' U2 F R U' R' (23)
Corner 3-cycle: R' F' R B' R' F R B (30)
Last 3 corners: D B' D' F D B D' F' (38)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 10, 2009)

Since I have a 17hr plane ride back to the US, I'll actually be able to compete this time, due to otherwise boredom on the plane.

I'll be doing the following events:
2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, 3OH, 2BLD, 3BLD, 3FMC, Pyraminx, Magic, Magic OH BLD ItA (hopefully my magic doesn't break on the plane....), 234 sesh, 2345 sesh, 3 Match The Scramble, and perhaps 3 Multi (I'll have 4 3x3s on the plane.)

I created a word doc. with all the scrambles, and appropriate writing space for FMC. 
It actually looks pretty organized.
attached.


----------



## guusrs (Aug 10, 2009)

FMC: L' D2 U B U F' L' F' R F' L' B2 L B U2 B' U2 B U2 B2 R2 F R F' R B U (*27*)

explanation:
2x2x3: L' D2 U B U F' L' F' R F' (10) 
F2L minus pair: L' B2 L (13)
Last pair: B U2 B' U2 B U2 B' (20)
F2L: B' R2 F R F' R B U (27)
Obvious start for first 5 moves. Then many possibilities, hard to choose
tried al kind of skeletons resulting in 29, 30 moves or more.
Finally this short LL ending gave the best result.
But I had the feeling a shorter solution would have been possible
Mirek?
Gus


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 10, 2009)

Michael Erskine (I've been away for a bit but I have time to do a few events)
*2x2x2:* (24.72+), (7.02), 20.22, 18.25, 20.81 = *19.76*
(still haven't learned Ortega!)
*3x3x3:* (42.75), 48.90, 52.03, 45.46, (1:00.86) = *48.80*
(I'd use the facepalm emoticon if I didn't enjoy this so much!)
*4x4x4:* 3:13.34, (3:28.32), (2:37.68), 3:01.83, 2:42.08 = *2:59.08*
(ooh! sub-3 )
*5x5x5:* 5:08.82, (5:20.16), 5:11.15, (4:48.44), 5:19.82 = *5:13.26*
*6x6x6:* 9:47.11, (8:34.24), 9:06.99, 9:15.61, (10:09.49) = *9:23.24*
(very happy )
*7x7x7:* (14:20.92), 14:50.07, 14:23.51, (15:43.21), 14:21.10 = *14:31.56*
*2-4 Relay:* *4:38.80*
*2-5 Relay:* *12:07.58*
(messed up the 4x4x4!)
*Pyraminx:* (50.84), (18.63), 37.07, 23.16, 37.58 = *32.60*
fp a full 10 seconds over my usual average - I managed to drop the puzzle about 5 times)
*MegaMinx:* (7:49.31), 5:19.72, 5:43.97, (4:50.72), 5:53.89 = *5:39.19*
(not fast but fun - lotsa pops with the MF8 - first solve messed up last layer corner permutations and had to fix some corner-edge pairs)
*Clock:* 48.34, (35.29), 40.58, 41.67, (1:07.55) = *43.53*
*Magic:* 3.08, (2.69), 3.00, 2.92, (4.92) = *3.00*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 10, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Michael Erskine (I've been away for a bit but I have time to do a few events)
> *2x2x2:* (24.72+), (7.02), 20.22, 18.25, 20.81 = *19.76*
> (still haven't learned Ortega!)
> *3x3x3:* (42.75), 48.90, 52.03, 45.46, (1:00.86) = *48.80*
> ...



Nice times for you (especially 4x4). 
But now you beat me in all events all the time


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 10, 2009)

2x2: 4.86 4.55 (4.14) (6.92) 4.76 = 4.72 *Normal.*
3x3: 18.08 16.48 (14.69) (19.38) 16.88 = 17.15 *Very bad.*
4x4: (58.30) 1:11.91 1:11.42 1:06.73 (1:16.97) = 1:10.02 *I've done better... O OP OP OP OP*
5x5: 1:51.81 (2:04.12) 1:54.86 1:55.58 (1:45.55) = 1:54.08 *Normal.*
Clock: 13.50 13.76 11.27 (11.14) (14.69) = 12.84 *Good.*
3x3OH: 30.19 (31.69) 29.24 27.56 (19.67) = 29.00 *Don't know what happened at that last one... I should get such solves more often *
2x2BLD: 22.09 42.34 34.11 = 22.09 *Easy greasy.*
3x3BLD: DNF 2:31.69 DNF = 2:31.69 *Sorry, but no nice stories this time *
6x6: 4:29.02 (DNF) 4:22.72 4:18.19 (4:05.66) = 4:23.31 *Stinky Poop.*
7x7: 6:11.19 5:43.91(PB) (6:14.71) 5:45.55 (5:42.64(PB)) = 5:53.55 *Yes, broke my non-lucky PB twice.*
Pyraminx: 6.94 8.22 (13.47) 8.44 (5.53) = 7.87 *Sub-8 *
Megaminx: (1:27.09) (1:36.11) 1:31.14 1:31.22 1:33.42 = 1:31.93 *Normal.*
Square-1: 30.98 (21.75) (34.77) 28.86 33.48 = 31.11 *Good, considering all had parity except the 2nd one...*
2-3-4: 1:33.64 *Meh.*
2-3-4-5: 3:40.84 *Bleh.*
3x3MultiBLD: 2/2 7:15.28 *4:30 memo, very nice execution. Could have been faster though.*


----------



## sixstringsquier (Aug 10, 2009)

3x3 - (21.72), 23.00, 23.50, (27.42), 21.97 = 22.82
my best average for the 3x3!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 10, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Nice times for you (especially 4x4).
> But now you beat me in all events all the time


I think you beat me in the 3x3x3 last week so it's still pretty close. And let's not forget that your BLD events are much greater achievements than my other puzzle events  (as I'm sure everyone here will agree).


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 11, 2009)

FMC: 27 moves L' D2 U B U F' L' F' R F' L' B2 L B U2 B' U2 B U2 B2 R2 F R F' R B U

scramble: L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 U L' U' R2 D2 U' F' R' U2 B' R 

solution: 

L' D2 U B U (5)

F' L' F' R F' L' B2 L (13)

B U2 B' U2 B U2 B' (20)

B' R2 F R F' R B U (28-1)

Explanation:

Hmm I see Guus and I had the same solution. While you say the first 5 moves are obvious, I say that entire f2l minus a slot is obvious. Maybe not obviously the best, but obviously worth exploring. And then after a few minutes of playing around this solution was not hard to find. I found it in just under 20 minutes. I found a few other solutions with potential, but none of them really worked out. Here is the backup solution I found it about 10 minutes, its pretty fun:

L' D2 U B U (5)
F' L' F' R F' L' B2 L (13)
R' U R U2 R' U2 R B U B' (23)
B' U' B2 L' B' L2 U' L' U (32-1)


----------



## cuBerBruce (Aug 12, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> While you say the first 5 moves are obvious, I say that entire f2l minus a slot is obvious.


But, obviously, not the shortest way to get F2L minus a slot.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 12, 2009)

cuBerBruce said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > While you say the first 5 moves are obvious, I say that entire f2l minus a slot is obvious.
> ...





Vault312 said:


> Maybe not obviously the best, but obviously worth exploring.



Perhaps a poor choice of diction. "best" should be shortest.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

I guess I might as well do the 3x3.  Sub-25 average with Roux.

*Scrambles*
*1.* D2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 U' F2 U B D2 L U F D2 R' B2 F2 D 
*2.* B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' R U F2 R F' D' R' U' L' U' 
*3.* F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 B R' F L D2 F' L R F' 
*4.* R2 D B2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 L F' R' U' R2 D U2 B' R2 B2 
*5.* L2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' L2 R' D2 L' F' R' D' L' R' B R2 B2 U2 

*Times*
*1.* 23.38
*2.* 21.04
*3.* 25.06
*4.* 27.52
*5.* 26.23

*Average*
24.89


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 12, 2009)

3x3FMC: 39 moves

L' U B U L B2 L' F L' F D' F' U2 F D F' U R2 U R' U F' U F R2 B' R' B R2 B' R B F D R D' R' F' R

Explanation:

Scramble: L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 U L' U' R2 D2 U' F' R' U2 B' R
2x2x3 block: L' U B U L B2 L' F L' *
3x-cross: U' R2 U R' U F' U F
Last slot: R2 B' R' B R2 B' R B
All but 3 corners: F D R D' R' F' R
Insert at *: F D' F' U2 F D F' U2
U2 U' after insertion become U.

Great block. Normally that's my move count for a 2x2x2... I couldn't find a better insertion, but I'm satisfied woth sub-40


----------



## ManasijV (Aug 12, 2009)

3x3:
15.52, (17.14), 15.29, 15.06, (13.86)
Average: 15.29 
good average for me 

3x3 OH
(27.13), 30.78, 32.40, 29.12, (DNF)
Average: 30.77 
so close to sub 30  DNF because of wrong cross and then wrong f2l insertion 

3x3 BLD
DNF, 2:33.13, 2:23.99 
= 2:23.99
Ok


----------



## Am1n- (Aug 12, 2009)

FMC:

scramble: L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 U L' U' R2 D2 U' F' R' U2 B' R 
solution: B U' B' F L' U B' L' U2 L D' R' D L2 B2 U2 B U' B' U' R' B' R2 B R2 U R2 U L' U R2 U' L U R2 U F R F' R' F' U F2 R' F' R' F R F' U'

3x2x2: B U' B' F L' U B' L' U2 L D' R' D L2 B2 (15/15)
F2L-1: U2 B U' B' U' (5/20)
orient edges: R' B' R2 B (5/25)
2 pairs: R2 U R2 U' (4/28)
Almost out off time: Headlights + T-perm
U2 L' U R2 U' L U R2 U (9-1/36)
F R F' R' F' U F2 R' F' R' F R F' U'(14/50)
Damn time limit 

mvg


----------



## Lumej (Aug 12, 2009)

Lumej

2x2x2: 16.58, (13.20), (17.75), 15.31, 16.34 = 16.07
3x3x3: 31.09, 27.14, (26.81), 29.36, (36.37) = 29.29
_Good, but what the heck is the 36 doing there?_
4x4x4: 2:28.76, 2:35.83, (2:09.23), (2:37.62), 2:28.78 = 2:31.12
_Yay! PB single and average…_
5x5x5: (4:52.77), 5:14.92, (5:48.40), 5:18.52, 5:15.07 = 5:16.17
_Bad…_
2-3-4: 3:15.20
_PB_ 
2-3-4-5: 8:47.97
Square-1: 3:23.49, 2:31.45, (1:38.08), 3:21.83, (4:47.37) = 3:05.59
_I screwed the fifth one up, because I couldn't remember that one algorithm _


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 12, 2009)

*Mats B*
*2x2:* 19.81 20.38 13.25 19.66 19.80 = *19.76* 
sub 20, ok
*3x3:* 43.72 55.50 48.30 57.77 42.03 = *49.17* 
sub 50, ok
*4x4:* 3:31.50 3:17.63 3:59.44 3:23.50 2:39.31 PB = *3:24.21* 
nah, it's not good enough to match anyone any longer 
*5x5:* 12:42.82 16:40.52 14:34.12 20:32.62	dnf = *17:15.75*
Using blind algs. The fourth I messed the corners up a couple of times 
and had to redo them. The fifth I forgot to start the clock.
*2-4Rel: 5:01.68
2-5Rel: 16:05.18
*

*2x2BLD:* dnf 68.55 dnf = *68.55* Real bad 
*3x3BLD:* dnf (2:26) dnf (2:19) dnf (2:35) = *DNF* 
Going at my top speed, which affects accuracy 
*4x4BLD:* dnf (13:15) 11:29 dnf (10:51) = *11:29* Good 
*5x5BLD:* dnf (40+) dnf (33+) dnf (30+) = *DNF*
First one two centers off, just forgot to do them. 
Last one two centers off + two edges flipped. 
It was a long time since I got one now 
*Multi: 3/7 = DNF* 56:30
Real bad.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 12, 2009)

2x2x2: 6.69 3.63 10.25 7.11 7.65
3x3x3: 21.00 21.56 24.43 27.15 24.46
4x4x4: 1:25.86 1:28.08 1:21.22 1:25.71 1:26.56
5x5x5: 2:14.38 2:07.53 2:20.06 2:08.69 2:07.11
6x6x6: 5:34.02 5:02.08 4:49.86 4:44.68 5:33.08
7x7x7: 7:48.63 7:33.05 7:06.05 8:35.31 7:26.81
222bf: 1:02.47 1:14.71 DNF
333bf: DNF DNF DNF
3330h: 31.25 35.06 1:06.16 47.11 38.94
333mts: DNF 1:39.96 1:10.22 1:02.38 1:11.96
234: 2:06.33
2345: 4:19.56

I REALLY need to improve my 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 or get new (black) ones because my times keep getting worse and I am getting frustrated.

No time to do more, I am getting ready for my trip to US, Indonesia and Sweden (including tournaments). I am sending the scrambles for week 34, 35 and 36 to Mats tomorrow morning so he can post them when it is time.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 13, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.80, 3.22, 4.71, 4.69, 4.24 = *4.24*
*FMC: 27 moves* see earlier post.
*clock:* 8.71, 8.53, 7.03, 9.15, 8.48 = *8.57*
This is what happens when I don't warm up.
*sq1:* 19.72, 19.03, 17.41, 23.38, 22.46 = *20.40*


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 13, 2009)

L'UBUFLB2L2)U2FR2F')
good start, no continuation.

L'D2UBULB2L2F)FB'R'F'BRU)R'URU'R2UR2U'R2URU'
27 leaving 3 cycle.

L'D2UBUL2B2LF)FB'R'F'BUR'U'R2URUR'U'R'
23 leaving 2 twisted corners.


----------



## liljthedude (Aug 13, 2009)

*3x3*
46.69, 42.70+, 48.80+, 46.16, 49.19+ = 47.22	
RAWR!!!!!...Haven't solved much lately....school.

*3x3 OH*
2:18.41, 2:06.17, 2:25.05, 2:13.88, 2:04.73 = 2:12.82
(for me)


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 13, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> *clock:* 8.71, 8.53, 7.03, 9.15, 8.48 = *8.57*
> This is what happens when I don't warm up.




Yeah, I always hate it too when I get sub-WR average


----------



## ManasijV (Aug 14, 2009)

Mats results please


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 14, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> Mats results please



Soon...

This competition did not start until Friday noon approximately (last week).
I'll download in a couple of hours.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 14, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> L'UBUFLB2L2)U2FR2F')
> good start, no continuation.
> 
> L'D2UBULB2L2F)FB'R'F'BRU)R'URU'R2UR2U'R2URU'
> ...



Do you mean this as: FMC = DNF ?? 
I counted it as such. But maybe it is only an explanation to someone??


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 14, 2009)

*Preliminary results*

Finally these are final 

*2x2x2*(30)

 3.69 Escher
 3.82 fazrulz
 3.98 Yalow
 4.20 Jai
 4.24 Vault312
 4.70 Edmund
 4.71 MTGjumper
 4.72 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.91 SimonWestlund
 5.63 Yes, We Can!
 5.87 Jeremy
 6.39 Kian
 6.58 Tim Reynolds
 6.99 wrbcube4
 7.15 AvGalen
 7.43 John Lee
 7.66 Hays
 7.69 rickcube
 7.94 Ian
 8.35 mande
 9.70 Mike Hughey
 10.88 salshort
 12.14 jamesdeanludlow
 12.38 Edam
 15.52 Rubiks_Lizard
 16.08 Lumej
 17.36 Inf3rn0
 19.76 msemtd
 19.76 MatsBergsten
 DNF PeterV
*3x3x3 *(35)

 11.55 Jai
 12.14 tsaoenator
 12.18 fazrulz
 12.45 Escher
 12.55 MTGjumper
 12.94 Sa967St
 14.23 Hays
 14.23 SimonWestlund
 15.29 ManasijV
 16.42 Kian
 17.02 Tim Reynolds
 17.15 trying-to-speedcube...
 17.30 rickcube
 17.31 John Lee
 17.45 Ian
 18.66 Yes, We Can!
 21.14 tanapak1
 21.25 Jeremy
 21.28 Edam
 21.73 mande
 22.82 sixstringsquier
 23.48 AvGalen
 24.89 miniGOINGS
 27.12 poorshooter
 27.50 PeterV
 27.51 Mike Hughey
 27.92 wrbcube4
 29.20 Lumej
 30.42 salshort
 32.60 jamesdeanludlow
 38.01 Rubiks_Lizard
 40.65 Inf3rn0
 47.22 liljthedude
 48.80 msemtd
 49.17 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(23)

 51.60 fazrulz
 54.41 tsaoenator
 55.80 Jai
 56.38 MTGjumper
 1:02.63 Sa967St
 1:10.02 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:11.14 Tim Reynolds
 1:14.34 Kian
 1:18.00 Jeremy
 1:23.83 John Lee
 1:26.04 AvGalen
 1:31.94 rickcube
 1:34.58 Yes, We Can!
 1:34.59 Ian
 1:41.03 Mike Hughey
 1:57.98 jamesdeanludlow
 1:58.25 cookingfat
 2:02.47 wrbcube4
 2:11.74 Edam
 2:31.12 Lumej
 2:52.89 salshort
 2:59.08 msemtd
 3:24.21 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:29.89 fazrulz
 1:54.08 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:58.14 MTGjumper
 2:00.15 Sa967St
 2:00.90 Jai
 2:01.45 SimonWestlund
 2:06.11 Hays
 2:09.71 Tim Reynolds
 2:10.20 AvGalen
 2:15.87 Kian
 2:23.05 John Lee
 2:31.84 Yes, We Can!
 2:58.18 rickcube
 3:03.41 Mike Hughey
 3:10.83 Edam
 3:49.14 jamesdeanludlow
 5:01.37 salshort
 5:13.26 msemtd
 5:16.17 Lumej
17:15.75 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:20.03 fazrulz
 4:23.11 Tim Reynolds
 4:23.31 trying-to-speedcube...
 5:08.34 AvGalen
 5:19.82 Mike Hughey
 8:51.20 jamesdeanludlow
 9:23.24 msemtd
*7x7x7*(9)

 5:53.55 trying-to-speedcube...
 6:47.63 Tim Reynolds
 7:36.16 AvGalen
 7:55.59 Mike Hughey
 8:56.32 Kian
12:37.67 jamesdeanludlow
14:31.56 msemtd
14:36.91 cookingfat
 DNF salshort
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 18.36 Jai
 22.74 tsaoenator
 23.02 fazrulz
 27.96 Escher
 29.00 trying-to-speedcube...
 30.49 Sa967St
 30.77 ManasijV
 32.06 Tim Reynolds
 38.59 Kian
 39.55 MTGjumper
 40.37 AvGalen
 41.26 mande
 41.64 Ian
 47.59 Mike Hughey
 50.51 Jeremy
 1:07.57 Edam
 1:11.17 John Lee
 1:32.01 Inf3rn0
 2:12.82 liljthedude
 2:28.42 jamesdeanludlow
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 2:29.45 Mike Hughey
 3:38.50 Kian
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 7.27 fazrulz
 15.46 Escher
 21.92 Kian
 22.09 trying-to-speedcube...
 32.50 Mike Hughey
 50.34 Yes, We Can!
 52.25 cookingfat
 58.56 mande
 1:02.47 AvGalen
 1:08.20 Inf3rn0
 1:08.55 MatsBergsten
 1:33.63 jamesdeanludlow
 DNF Tim Reynolds
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 1:57.19 Mike Hughey
 2:02.64 Sa967St
 2:18.66 pjk
 2:23.99 ManasijV
 2:29.70 mande
 2:31.69 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:54.96 Tim Reynolds
 4:13.29 Kian
 4:15.16 Ian
 4:57.21 cookingfat
 5:56.59 Jeremy
 6:25.88 Escher
 DNF AvGalen
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Kev43
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 7:59.41 Mike Hughey
11:29.00 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

18:28.78 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

3/3 Kian
2/2 trying-to-speedcube...
1/2 Mike Hughey
1/2 Kev43
2/4 mande
3/7 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:20.71 AvGalen
 1:29.51 Mike Hughey
 1:55.69 Ian
 2:03.09 jamesdeanludlow
 2:20.63 Tim Reynolds
 2:22.19 Kian
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 1:11.33 Jai
 1:14.96 MTGjumper
 1:23.71 Sa967St
 1:33.64 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:45.94 Jeremy
 1:48.39 Kian
 1:55.59 John Lee
 1:56.88 Tim Reynolds
 2:05.22 Ian
 2:06.33 AvGalen
 2:21.77 Mike Hughey
 2:48.14 jamesdeanludlow
 3:03.06 cookingfat
 3:15.20 Lumej
 4:38.80 msemtd
 4:40.16 salshort
 5:01.68 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 3:19.09 MTGjumper
 3:27.16 Sa967St
 3:40.84 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:08.53 John Lee
 4:13.03 Kian
 4:19.56 AvGalen
 4:27.41 Tim Reynolds
 5:11.80 Mike Hughey
 7:02.20 jamesdeanludlow
 8:47.97 Lumej
10:36.07 salshort
12:07.58 msemtd
16:05.18 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(14)

 1.03 Jeremy
 1.09 Hays
 1.29 Edam
 1.46 poptheman1
 1.71 rickcube
 1.86 PeterV
 1.87 Mike Hughey
 1.94 salshort
 2.61 Kian
 2.76 jamesdeanludlow
 2.82 cookingfat
 3.00 msemtd
 3.07 John Lee
 3.20 Tim Reynolds
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.32 Hays
 4.04 Tim Reynolds
 4.11 Mike Hughey
 7.83 John Lee
*Clock*(6)

 8.57 Vault312
 12.84 trying-to-speedcube...
 18.50 Tim Reynolds
 20.88 jamesdeanludlow
 24.11 Mike Hughey
 43.53 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(8)

 6.65 Jai
 7.87 trying-to-speedcube...
 9.03 SimonWestlund
 12.04 Tim Reynolds
 14.96 John Lee
 15.45 salshort
 18.98 Mike Hughey
 32.60 msemtd
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:31.93 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:01.45 Tim Reynolds
 3:20.89 Mike Hughey
 4:31.76 jamesdeanludlow
 5:39.19 msemtd
 6:51.38 salshort
*Square-1*(13)

 18.07 MTGjumper
 20.40 Vault312
 31.11 trying-to-speedcube...
 35.51 SimonWestlund
 35.78 fazrulz
 38.20 Sa967St
 49.27 Tim Reynolds
 1:00.73 Mike Hughey
 1:07.90 Kian
 1:12.40 John Lee
 1:19.15 jamesdeanludlow
 1:49.42 Ian
 3:05.59 Lumej
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

27 Vault312
27 guusrs
28 Tim Reynolds
29 stray
36 MTGjumper
38 Mike Hughey
38 cuBerBruce
39 trying-to-speedcube...
40 mande
49 Ian
DNF  fanwuq
DNF  blah

*Contest results*

271 trying-to-speedcube...
236 Tim Reynolds
230 Mike Hughey
208 Kian
191 MTGjumper
183 fazrulz
166 Jai
160 Sa967St
152 AvGalen
128 John Lee
118 jamesdeanludlow
114 Ian
112 Jeremy
112 Escher
97 SimonWestlund
89 mande
86 Hays
86 Yes, We Can!
86 tsaoenator
81 rickcube
74 Vault312
73 salshort
71 Edam
67 msemtd
65 ManasijV
60 MatsBergsten
53 cookingfat
51 Lumej
41 wrbcube4
30 Yalow
27 Edmund
27 Inf3rn0
27 PeterV
22 tanapak1
22 guusrs
19 stray
18 pjk
18 sixstringsquier
17 cuBerBruce
16 Rubiks_Lizard
16 miniGOINGS
15 poorshooter
12 blah
12 Kev43
12 poptheman1
12 fanwuq
12 liljthedude


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh please let this be definite


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 14, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)
> 
> 2:02.64 Sa967St
> 2:18.66 pjk
> ...


oh cool I came 1st in BLD


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 14, 2009)

180 points? I think that's my best so far


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 14, 2009)

I didn't make the 3x3?


----------



## mande (Aug 14, 2009)

I didn't make the FMC?


----------



## Edmund (Aug 14, 2009)

FMC the top 2 people had 27 moves. How can you tell who got number 1?


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 14, 2009)

Hell, they both got the same solution


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 14, 2009)

Edmund said:


> FMC the top 2 people had 27 moves. How can you tell who got number 1?



They share 1:st place and get equally many points. But this Forum presentation system makes the numbering.

@mande


> I didn't make the FMC?


Yes, you did now that I check. But please put the result on the event line like:
3x3 FMC 40 moves

@miniGoings


> I didn't make the 3x3?


Yes, you did now that I check. But please put the name of the event first on a
line, preferably the same line as the results. But at least a 3x3 first on a line before
the times.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 15, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> @miniGoings
> 
> 
> > I didn't make the 3x3?
> ...



Oh ok, sorry about that. I will keep that in mind for future reference.


----------



## Kian (Aug 15, 2009)

If I could stop sucking that'd be great.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry I'm so late - I can't get to a computer on this trip. Here's what I had for week 32. No details - just the basics since I don't have time. Maybe I'll go back and edit it later.

Mike Hughey
2x2x2: 8.91, 9.93, 10.25, 13.25, 8.08
3x3x3: 27.41, 28.02, 26.34, 32.47, 27.09
4x4x4: 1:43.58 (P), 1:51.13 (P), 1:34.93 (O), 1:44.58 (O), 1:32.28 (O)
5x5x5: 3:10.09, 2:58.62, 3:01.52, 2:31.85, 3:59.39
Comment: Done on a scary drive in the mountains. 
6x6x6: 5:26.14 (O), 5:07.11, 5:20.29 (P), 5:13.03, 42:41.38 (21.23)
7x7x7: 7:56.00, 8:06.81, 7:36.47, 8:04.91, 7:45.86
2x2x2 BLD: 32.50, 40.31, 47.66
3x3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:57.19
4x4x4 BLD: 7:59.41 (3:53), 10:02.67 (4:53), DNF (10:19.91, 5:06)
5x5x5 BLD: 18:28.78 (10:03), DNF (16:18.52, 8:22), 18:36.50 (10:04)
3x3x3 multi: 1/2 = 0 points, 8:58.14 (5:40)
3x3x3 OH: 46.88, 42.30, 51.71, 56.43, 44.19
3x3x3 WF: 2:35.40, 2:43.46, 2:15.15, 2:18.13, 2:34.81
3x3x3 match: 1:39.40, 1:27.50, 1:31.13, 1:19.94, 1:29.91
2-4 relay: 2:21.77 (O)
2-5 relay: 5:11.80
Magic: 1.83, 2.59, 2.02, 1.65, 1.77
Master Magic: 3.84, 3.66, 3.78, 5.30, 4.71
Clock: 23.81, 23.36, 25.15, 25.15, 21.25
MegaMinx: 3:22.38, 3:31.63, 3:39.40, 2:28.41, 3:08.65
Pyraminx: 19.63, 17.65, 19.65, 22.66, 17.58
Square-1: 53.25, 59.25 (P), 1:01.36 (P), 1:32.19 (P), 1:01.59
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 38 moves
R2 F' R2 F R U L2 U' B' U' L2 B2 U L' B2 L U2 L U' L' U2 B' U' B L F U F' U2 L2 U R U' L2 U R' L

2x2x2: R2 F' R2 F R
2x2x3: U L2 U' B' U' L2
3x cross: B2 U L' B2 L
4th pair: U2 L U' L' U2 B' U' B
OLL: L F U F' U' . L
insert at .: U' L2 U R U' L2 U R'
U' U' become U2 before insertion.


----------

